
12 crackpot tech ideas that could transform the enterprise - bradn
http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis&A=/article/07/02/19/08FEcrackpot_1.html
======
SwellJoe
Wow. These "crackpot" ideas are so 2004 (some were stupid in 2004 and are
still stupid today). But I guess the enterprise hasn't gotten them yet.

